# Sheepshead destin bridge



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Been fishing under the bridge four out of the last five days (21st-26th) for sheep with small/mid sized shrimp and have probably completely adepleted the herd down there. each time we go out we trash about 15 fish in about 45 minutes at the most. best time seems to be on the outgoing tide in the A.M. However, we went flounder slaying (full limit of 50 for five of us) then went over to the Destin brigde and I boated 2 more sheep both over 22 inches and a buddy boated one that was about 24. im all sheeped out to say the least. Here's some pics of 2 of the trips described. in order... okie on the left, me on the right, then the second trip out, the third trip out(flounder), wife with her biggest fish ever caught, and lastly a black drum i pulled up on the first trip out of the weekend. 

Tight lines!


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

that is a nice mess of fish. i have to get out there again.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautful man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great job...:clap


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch:bowdown


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hopefully there ill still be some when I get out there! Great Job!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome :bowdown:clap


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of sheepies!!!!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice catch! Did you catch the flounder in the Gulf?


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

> *allen_perkinson (12/26/2007)*Been fishing under the bridge four out of the last five days (21st-26th) for sheep with small/mid sized shrimp and have probably completely adepleted the herd down there. each time we go out we trash about 15 fish in about 45 minutes at the most. best time seems to be on the outgoing tide in the A.M. However, we went flounder slaying (full limit of 50 for five of us) then went over to the Destin brigde and I boated 2 more sheep both over 22 inches and a buddy boated one that was about 24. im all sheeped out to say the least. Here's some pics of 2 of the trips described. in order... okie on the left, me on the right, then the second trip out, the third trip out(flounder), wife with her biggest fish ever caught, and lastly a black drum i pulled up on the first trip out of the weekend.
> 
> Tight lines!


Gawd that's a hog sheepie. How big did it go? Nice catching! :bowdown


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch!

Live or dead shrimp? What size hook? and last but not least if on dead shrimp did you peel them?

Thanks,

Mac


----------



## dkbuono (Dec 18, 2007)

ive been going for the past few days, but nothing caught, using live shrimp, the water is kind of a tinged brown color I dont know if that is doing anything, but I am just not having any luck on the destin bridge, unlike the ppl with the boats.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

me and my brother went there yesterday afternoon(late) and still managed to put 3 pretty nice sheepies in the box. the water wasn't the best, but I guess it was good enough...

oh, and Ireleased one little grouper about 14 inches.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys really suck.

Crushed the fish, beautiful wife.......

I applaud you -- you are the man!!! :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Trips, Destin bridge is definitly holds the biggest Sheeps. Ive fished all the bridges in the area. I think its the proximity to the pass. Nice cleaning table. Do you eat the throats? Try them on the grill. Awsome.


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

man i sure do good work hope we can put up another pic tommorow


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

i hope the weather holds good. seems like its gonna be another cold morning. But im off all day, so lets see what we can get our poles bent over on...


----------

